# **FREE** Disney ringtones! awesome site!



## miss missy

FOR REAL, NO CHARGES FOR THE SITE!!

OMG just have to share!!! there are so many awesome ones, rides and movies and shows and so on.     

go to  http://www.myxertones.com

or for Disney:
http://www.myxertones.com/Ringtones/All/find/?q=disney

you do not have to sign up, it is FREE, you don't get charged from the site  , only a call or text. It gets busy so wait and be patient. It can take time to get to your phone. The only carrier that makes it hard is VERIZON!

You can make your own, meaning take a clip of the part you want!! It is REALLY cool!

Of course I have Verizon  and am at work (blocks stuff), so it isn't working for me yet but I think when I get home it should. there is a work around for Verizon:

*Unfortunately, Verizon Wireless doesn’t currently support direct delivery of ringtones to your phone. However, you can send it to your phone by following these steps:

 Click the "Download Ringtone" link below and save the file to a folder where you would like to store your ringtones. 
Download Ringtone 

Use your favorite email application to create a new mail message. Attach the ringtone file you downloaded to the email and send it to: 
yourcellnumber@vzwpix.com format is 9998887777@vzwpix.com 

 Open the PIX message on your phone and save your ringtone. 
(please be patient, it could take a little while for PIX message to arrive) * 

*Why can’t Myxer send ringtones directly to my Verizon Wireless phone?*

Due to a recent policy change at Verizon Wireless, we are currently not able to send ringtones directly to non-smart phones on the Verizon Wireless network, but you can get them. It’s easy! Just follow the instructions on the page displayed after you click the ’send to phone’ button.

Basically, all you do is click the Download Ringtone link (shown on the page displayed after you click the ’send to Phone’ button) to save the ringtone to your computer, then use your favorite email program to send it to your phone as an attachment.

Email delivery can be a little inconsistent, so if you don’t get the message the first time, just try it again. It should eventually work. And if you get the message, but the ringtone isn’t attached, try making the ringtone shorter (20 seconds or less) and sending it again.

http://www.myxertones.com/ringtone:391588/

there is Crush and TOT POTC and sooo much!!!  make sure to search title "nemo" not just Disney!

Please report back how it works for you, Verizon and others!  

I emailed the file and it went to my phone, but not as pic??
I can't sent as a pic from work though, only as a file, so I am hoping that is what is happening.

P.S. READING ABOUT THE SITE, NO SPAMS, NO PROBLEMS REPORTED FROM MANY MANY OTHERS


update: it works fine from home with my Verizon! I just have to save it to the computer and then email it to the phone! YAY!


also make sure you search Disney, also hit "more" , there are 200 in there!

and also click on artists, there are much more under each artist "member" !  also hit "more"

*Verizon users see post 79*


----------



## sailors_wfe

Wow!!!  thanks for sharing  this site even has it set up for iPhone where you don't get anything sent to your phone, just download onto your computer and put it right onto your phone when you sync... I now have disney ringtones and I didn't have to pay apple an arm and a leg to get them


----------



## cathie1327

OH............mygosh.  This is awesome....must pull self away from computer so I can pack instead of downloading fun ringtones!!!!!!!!! Now everyone can know JUST how obsessed I am. 

TYSVM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## MissMichelle

OMG! I love it. I D/L Wishes for when my mom calls me that is the ringtone...I am getting non-Disney tones there also--but this is pretty great to have a free site for tones.


----------



## miss missy

I know right! These are so cool! I am playing with nemo, you can edit it to just the part you want   I just hope I can get the stupid thing to work with Verizon


----------



## disneymom8589

I love this site!  I have 4 different Disney ringtones that I use.

DH - "I Want To Be Like You" from "Jungle Book"  (He likes Baloo so this song is perfect for him!)

DD - "Flying" from the Peter Pan movie (actually not the Disney version, but used for Disney's YOAMD promotion)

DS - "Black Pearl" from POTC

Everyone else - "Main Street Electrical Parade"


----------



## MiaSRN62

I don't know what I'm doing wrong ?  Trying to get a ringtone.  I texted it to my phone.....then I just clicked "send to my phone" option.  I got two text messages back that said "follow this link:.......".  Leads me to a page that says "download"....which I do.   Then I email the mp3 file to the address listed in the OP post.   

Just got an email that said this :


> Message could not be delivered to mobile.
> Error: No valid recipients for this MM



I have AT&T ?


----------



## miss missy

It works from home!! YAY!     So it was works blocks that were causing me trouble before!


OMG there is a Boo To You Parade one for Halloween!!  

here:
http://www.myxer.com/ringtone:345746/

and "Soarin' Over California"
http://www.myxer.com/ringtone:205576/

LOL I got Twilight Zone Tower of Terror for a coo coo family member LOL
http://www.myxer.com/ringtone:231487/


----------



## miss missy

MiaSRN62 said:


> I don't know what I'm doing wrong ?  Trying to get a ringtone.  I texted it to my phone.....then I just clicked "send to my phone" option.  I got two text messages back that said "follow this link:.......".  Leads me to a page that says "download"....which I do.   Then I email the mp3 file to the address listed in the OP post.
> 
> Just got an email that said this :
> 
> 
> I have AT&T ?




try to save it to your computer, then email it to your phone, then save as ringtone or sound


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the suggestion miss missy.....I just did this again.  The ring tone does upload, but then within 30 seconds I get an email that says "undeliverable message".  

This is the exact email I get (I just "x"d out the last 4 digits of my number):


> Message could not be delivered to mobile.
> Error: No valid recipients for this MM
> 
> 
> Original Message:
> From: MiaSRN62@aol.com
> To: 267421xxxx@vzwpix.com
> Subject:
> Date:  Thu, 18 Sep 2008 09:22:44 -0500



Not sure what I'm doing wrong ?  I definitely have the MP3 saved on my computer in my "music" folder.   I upload it in an email and send it but get the above message ?


----------



## daneenm

WOW!  This is terrific!

Thanks so much for sharing it.

--Daneen


----------



## Rob&Jan

What a great site thanks so much for sharing I just downloaded Fantasmic and I'm goin back for more.


----------



## Twheezy

Thanks ... great free ringtones.

Just changed my ringtone to Illuminations: Reflections ... someone please call me!


----------



## manhattan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion miss missy.....I just did this again.  The ring tone does upload, but then within 30 seconds I get an email that says "undeliverable message".
> 
> This is the exact email I get (I just "x"d out the last 4 digits of my number):
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong ?  I definitely have the MP3 saved on my computer in my "music" folder.   I upload it in an email and send it but get the above message ?



Same here.....if anyone figures this out, please let us know.  I have T-Mobile.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Same here.....if anyone figures this out, please let us know. I have T-Mobile.



wow....thought it was just me who was having difficulties.   Sorry to hear you are as well manhattan


----------



## maiziezoe

My friends and I text constantly... now, when I get a text, I will hear the Boo to You Parade song!    

I am beyond excited!


----------



## luke

Brilliant - the iPhone bit is so useful, i can finally get rid of the annoying robot ringtone


----------



## Michele

Be sure to get 'Please stand clear of the doors-Por favor mantanganse alejado de las puertas' - Search monorail


Am I right?  You can't customize when you send it to iPhone.  My kids found this site a whie ago, but I just recently thought to search for Disney tones.


----------



## miss missy

Michele said:


> Be sure to get 'Please stand clear of the doors-Por favor mantanganse alejado de las puertas' - Search monorail
> 
> 
> Am I right?  You can't customize when you send it to iPhone.  My kids found this site a whie ago, but I just recently thought to search for Disney tones.



I see the send to iPhone when you customize it, did you try it?  you can make an account and save it to that first too


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Has anyone found "Poor Unfortunate Soul" on the ringtones yet?  I looked, but no luck...it's my favorite theme song.


----------



## Mish19

Thanks for the link!!
I only see where to download for an iphone, not for a regular download.  I have verizon.


----------



## fourfoxesinpa

Does this only work for iPhones and Smartphones?  I have a regular, old cell phone and would love to get some of these ringtones.  Thanks!


----------



## daneenm

UrsulasShadow said:


> Has anyone found "Poor Unfortunate Soul" on the ringtones yet?  I looked, but no luck...it's my favorite theme song.



Here you go Mindy...

http://www.myxertones.com/ringtone:340734/    

--Daneen


----------



## Jennygt

I just read about this the other day on the family board, I have verizon so it is a PIA but I did use phonezoo which is also free and it went to my verizon phone 123! Only problem is that the selection is MUCH smaller, I did get the monorail and Pirates so for now I am happy, i need to try again with the other site. I love it when people call me now, so much fun!!!


----------



## Michele

fourfoxesinpa said:


> Does this only work for iPhones and Smartphones?  I have a regular, old cell phone and would love to get some of these ringtones.  Thanks!



No, my kids have regular LG phones and you can send to those.


----------



## Michele

miss missy said:


> I see the send to iPhone when you customize it, did you try it?  you can make an account and save it to that first too



Thanks, I see it now.  That must have been added in the last week or so, it wasn't there before.

In fact, WOW, the customize page has really changed.  It didn't used to have those 5 most popular customizations or that volume and fade in & out options.


----------



## BriarRosie

Of course, now I have to share the list of tones I've snagged so far, in no particular order:

Danny Kaye Epcot TV special (how cool is that?) 
Flying (the Years and Years of a Gazillion Dreams theme)
Grim Grinning Ghosts
Illuminations 'requested' tone (the part I associated with news intro music circa 2000)
Monorail door spiel (woot! love it)
Soarin'
Tapestry of Nations (way laaaa...oh way la ay lay...)
Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow

Of course I had to have Once Upon a Dream. 

And now I'm trying to see if I can create my own.  I made one from the Light Magic parade music.  And I made the "Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit" ringtone.


----------



## Michele

I'd really like to find some audio of Patrick Warburton's intro to Soarin'.  I'm not coming up with it on a search at Myxer.  Let me know if anyone finds it or creates it.  

I have it in a quicktime movie from my cmaera, but don't know how I would load that onto myxer.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

daneenm said:


> Here you go Mindy...
> 
> http://www.myxertones.com/ringtone:340734/
> 
> --Daneen



Thanks, Daneen!


----------



## miss missy

Michele said:


> I'd really like to find some audio of Patrick Warburton's intro to Soarin'.  I'm not coming up with it on a search at Myxer.  Let me know if anyone finds it or creates it.
> 
> I have it in a quicktime movie from my cmaera, but don't know how I would load that onto myxer.



Oh I want Patrick too!


----------



## nenner1

miss missy said:


> Oh I want Patrick too!



Have you guys tried phonezoo? If you have an mp3 of Patrick you cna get him that way....

You can make your own free ringtones on phonezoo by uploading mp3's from your computer then editing the portions YOU want into the ringtone.  You send it to your phone via text msg.

Works fantastically for me, and my cell service is with those control freaks (Verizon).

http://phonezoo.com/Welcome.do


----------



## octoberprincess

THANKS for posting this.  I'm always looking for disney ringtones


----------



## SamIAm21

I downloaded the Boo To You Parade music and I must admit, it scared me the first time my phone rang!   HA!

Great site, thanks for hooking us up!


----------



## scarlett873

Oh...that is dangerous...

I now have ringtones for DH, my mom's cell phone, dad's cell phone, mom and dad's home phone, my sister and her dh...

And i've got Grim Grinning Ghosts just waiting for the month of October! 

The only thing about my iPhone that I don't like is that I can't seem to customize the sounds that play when I get a text message or a voicemail. Anyone know how/if it can be done?


----------



## idofabric

I downloaded Pink Elephants on parade as my non assigned ringtone. I get some very strange looks when it is turned up and strangers hear it... 
BTW, if you have Sprint and can not get the ringtones you need to call the Customer Care at Sprint and have them turn on "text messages from short codes". I tried to get "I'm Late.." from Alice in Wonderland, DSIL is ALWAYS late..., and it did not come through. So I looked at the site and found a message telling me to call Sprint, I did, and then re sent the ringtones. Works now! I did not have any problems in June when I got my new phone and downloaded the first few ones. 
Also check out the wallpapers! Disney ones galore. 
And if you don't find what you want in just "Disney" then try a few different ways. I did not find the Alice one in Disney, but did in "Alice in Wonderland"...
I am off to look for Mary Poppins for Supercall.... what ever....


----------



## idofabric

BTW, I just looked up Vintage Mickey on myxer and they came up with a photo of Mickey and Minnie in this years MNSSHP costumes!! Looks like someone went to the party and got a great pic!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

So cool, but I would love to find the Dream Come True Parade and the Welcome Medley from the Magic Kingdom.  I tried the search but no luck.

edited to add:  whoo hoo!  you can make your own FOR FREE!  I know what I am doing tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jennygt

Where did all the ringtones for disney go on myxer? I saw them this am but now when I search Disney no match? HMMM, is it just me?


----------



## miss missy

here is the disney search, you should select "ringtones" on the pull down menu.  Some are video, so look for the sound icon.


also, search specific things, ie nemo, epcot ...

http://www.myxertones.com/search/all/?q=disney&ct=Ringtone


----------



## Jennygt

When I try it says No ringtones for disney, same for epcot, it worked this am. Did you just try it ?


----------



## daneenm

I just tried it and got a ton of stuff for Disney.


----------



## Jennygt

daneenm said:


> I just tried it and got a ton of stuff for Disney.



oh no it's me, am I blackballed???!!! I need to try again!


----------



## zippy doo dah

thanks for the links!!! i have been bugging and bugging DH to find me some Disney ringtones...and now i finally have them


----------



## froggy5657

http://www.myxertones.com/ringtone:230485/

Magic Kingdom in the Sky (every time I hear it it reminds me of Bob)


----------



## madbrad76

Can anyone tell me if they can still get Disney ringtones on Myxer?  Nothing works for me ... monorail, epcot, disney ... nothing at all!!   

I see I'm not the only person having this problem.


----------



## Sheribo

Tried many times and it wouldn't work for me.  Never got the text message with the tone or link to it.  Thought is was because I live in Canada but I found the instructions for outside of the US and it still didn't work.


----------



## Madi100

Not Disney, but they have "I Love The Whole World"


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I got it once and then when I went back I got "no Disney ringtones found"... um, not 30 seconds ago I was looking at a hundred or so!!!! come baaaack!!! (and I can't even remember now what I wanted to get -too old- so I can't search for it)

Does anyone know where I can get the "por favor...." as a ringtone???


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I got it once and then when I went back I got "no Disney ringtones found"... um, not 30 seconds ago I was looking at a hundred or so!!!! come baaaack!!! (and I can't even remember now what I wanted to get -too old- so I can't search for it)
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the "por favor...." as a ringtone???


http://www.myxertones.com/ringtone:318473/ (for please stand clear of the doors)

http://www.myxertones.com/Ringtones/All/find/?q=disney (all disney)


----------



## miss missy

if the search isnt working 

*TRY TO DELETE YOUR COOKIES AND THEN TRY AGAIN*

this happened to me once and that fixed it


----------



## Jennygt

Bad news for verizon users! As per myxter verizon has placed a block on content!!!! There are some rather invlolved instuctions on what to do, just ask them for help, crap I loved there ringtones!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss missy

Jennygt said:


> Bad news for verizon users! As per myxter verizon has placed a block on content!!!! There are some rather invlolved instuctions on what to do, just ask them for help, crap I loved there ringtones!!!!!!!!!!!



I just got some more just now, I am verizon. Yes they did block it for the autodownload, but what works for sure is to download it and save to your desktop, dont open it. Then open an email and attach or drag and drop the file, into the email and send it to your phone at yournumber@vzpix.com  ei.  5556667777@vzpix.com   of course you have to be able to receive a pic text

it works!

I did just have the problem of no search found again. I deleted cookies and now its fine again!


----------



## kim929

Has anyone been able to download them onto a tmobile phone?  I have been trying for a few months, I haven't been able to do it.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## miss missy

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I got it once and then when I went back I got "no Disney ringtones found"... um, not 30 seconds ago I was looking at a hundred or so!!!! come baaaack!!! (and I can't even remember now what I wanted to get -too old- so I can't search for it)
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the "por favor...." as a ringtone???



Yes this is happening to me tonight. I had a slew to chose from, then cant find them again    site must get messed up. I will delete cookies and try again tomorrow.


----------



## jhpatrick1

Same thing happened to me.  I deleted cookies, then had to restart computer.  It still did not work when I just deleted cookies.  Once I restarted the computer I was able to get the disney ringtones again.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

miss missy said:


> Yes this is happening to me tonight. I had a slew to chose from, then cant find them again  site must get messed up. I will delete cookies and try again tomorrow.


Good call Miss Missy - I run Ccleaner almost every few days (it's free) and that may be why I didn't have any troubles.  I also created a ringtone - the one I created is the one I use (the Welcome Medley from Main Street in the MK).


----------



## *NikkiBell*

This is absolutely awesome! They even had a Newsies ringtone!!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## miss missy

I am still having troubles, I can get them, but have to delete and restart. I sent them feedback to let them know this is being quirky.


----------



## miss missy

I just made some ringtones out of video from my trip. I downloaded a free prgram that saved it as a wav file, uploaded to the site and sent it to my phone   pretty easy.

now trying to figure out how to share them


----------



## brack

miss missy said:


> I just made some ringtones out of video from my trip. I downloaded a free prgram that saved it as a wav file, uploaded to the site and sent it to my phone   pretty easy.
> 
> now trying to figure out how to share them



I've done the same thing for my phone.  

You could send them by email to others. Have them PM you with their address so it will not be seen by everyone.


----------



## tggrrstarr

OK, I am usually able to figure these things out, but I also have verizon and every time I follow the directions and download to my pc and pic text to my phone, there is nothing in the pic message on my phone!  what am i doing wrong?  has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## burberryplaid

tggrrstarr said:


> OK, I am usually able to figure these things out, but I also have verizon and every time I follow the directions and download to my pc and pic text to my phone, there is nothing in the pic message on my phone!  what am i doing wrong?  has anyone else had this problem?



I have the same problem..not sure what I can do to fix it!


----------



## miss missy

tggrrstarr said:


> OK, I am usually able to figure these things out, but I also have verizon and every time I follow the directions and download to my pc and pic text to my phone, there is nothing in the pic message on my phone!  what am i doing wrong?  has anyone else had this problem?



nothing shows up in the pic, but it should play right away for you. Can you play video on the phone? They come through as pix/video text I think.

Also I put a block on the kids phones for blocking premium SMS, this is subscription type textes. I think i am figuring out they cant receive these, not sure. My work around is I send them to my cell, and forward them to theirs. So check and make sure you can get ALL text/video type text.


----------



## allicat

I have Verizon but I followed the instructions and it sent to my phone. However, it wont let me set it as my ringtone-I can only save it as a "sound" There is no option for me to save as a ringtone!


----------



## nenner1

allicat, you should be able to save it as a sound and then assign the sound as a ringtone.
Try that....it worked on my verizon razr...and chocolate too. Only problem is the "sounds" are usually much quieter than ringtones.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jim Hawkins

Like someone else posted I keep getting this message after I DL one ringtone -


No Ringtones found for "disney"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not finding what you want?
You can take a song or image from your computer and make your own ringtone or wallpaper!

Anyone know why or how to fix this? I'm desperate! I gotta have more!


----------



## captinhookedondisney

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captinhookedondisney

Does This Site send Junk Txts? Like Spam?


----------



## miss missy

allicat said:


> I have Verizon but I followed the instructions and it sent to my phone. However, it wont let me set it as my ringtone-I can only save it as a "sound" There is no option for me to save as a ringtone!



Hmm, is it an older phone? When I open the text, options is on the left and I can save it as sound or ringtone. I have the newer Flip Shot. This phone won't let me use sound as ringtone like the older ones- my razr, I used to be able to record anything and set it to ringtone. Darn all these changes!


----------



## miss missy

Jim Hawkins said:


> Like someone else posted I keep getting this message after I DL one ringtone -
> 
> 
> No Ringtones found for "disney"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Not finding what you want?
> You can take a song or image from your computer and make your own ringtone or wallpaper!
> 
> Anyone know why or how to fix this? I'm desperate! I gotta have more!



delete your cookies and history, then reboot computer... usually delete cookies will do it, but sometimes the reboot is needed too.  I did sent an FYI to the site about it, but maybe if more do it too


----------



## miss missy

captinhookedondisney said:


> Does This Site send Junk Txts? Like Spam?



I found this site on another forum and everyone reported NO spam or anything. I have been using it for 2 weeks and not one problem with spam on my phone or email.


----------



## miss missy

*Please keep in mind *

I am finding that people that have certain blocks on their phones can't get these sent. You might want to call your cell and make sure you can get these.

Also you have to have text on your account. I have family who couldn't recieve any text, even at a per text cost, they had to call or go online to add the capability.


----------



## tinkbutt

allicat said:


> I have Verizon but I followed the instructions and it sent to my phone. However, it wont let me set it as my ringtone-I can only save it as a "sound" There is no option for me to save as a ringtone!



If you go into your menu where you can select your ringer you should see all your sounds here! you should just be able to select it


----------



## Jennygt

Thanks for all the help guys! Deleting cookies helped me with the search issue. everytime I want a new ringtone I have to keep deleting, but it works.


----------



## IHeartTink04

This is awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jennygt

I am only having trouble getting the haunted mansion organ ringtone, anyone else?


----------



## miss missy

Jennygt said:


> I am only having trouble getting the haunted mansion organ ringtone, anyone else?



There is one I cany get to go too, not that one but man I tried everything. Sometimes it works to customize it, make it a bit shorter than it is, then try to send it...


----------



## miss missy

Feedback from the site:


*Unfortunately, there are new Verizon rules. We had to set the content filtering on for all Verizon users. There is not much we can do at this time; the best thing would be to use the "make your own" page if you ca not find what you are looking for. Please go to the "Make your own" page
and click on the browse button, you will be able to go through your files and select one that you want. Do not worry you still have the option to customize it. For more information please view this link ttp://www.myxer.com/about/make/. 
Let us know if you have any other questions/problems.*

then I asked to be sure:

Thanks. Am I understanding this right, because I am logged in under  a Verizon #, the site's search won't work? It does give me the search content at first, then when you go back it can't find a second time what it had found the first time. If this is true, then deleting cookies or NOT loggin in would make the search work right? 

*Yes, you are understanding it correctly. You can log out of the site to view our cotent on the site but you will not be able to see the content by logging into our site due to the fact that you have a Verizon phone. Hope this helps. Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns.*


So it a Verizon issue with their filter. So deleting cookies or not signing in should work


----------



## angeluna

This is THE coolest thing!  Thanks so much!


----------



## 3amigos

When I click on the link for Disney it pops up and says no ring tones available for Disney. It worked the first time I don't know why I can't get back to it???


----------



## miss missy

3amigos said:


> When I click on the link for Disney it pops up and says no ring tones available for Disney. It worked the first time I don't know why I can't get back to it???



read above, you have to delete cookies, its a glitch


----------



## sandyh67

Ugg this might be a reason to switch from verizon I dont have the energy to read to the end of the directions


----------



## joleen76

LOVE love LOVE this!  

Thanks so much for telling us about it!


----------



## Hortn

If your phone has bluetooth and it more than likely does, just get one of those bluetooth adapters for the PC, create a short sound clip of any mp3 file at makeownringtone.com and send it to phone. Pretty easy really.


----------



## danv3

So awesome...my ringtone is now Listen to the Land!


----------



## Jennygt

miss missy said:


> There is one I cany get to go too, not that one but man I tried everything. Sometimes it works to customize it, make it a bit shorter than it is, then try to send it...



I am not sure how to customize it, just the haunted mansion will not go, bummer.


----------



## Jennygt

DUH! I see how to it is right next to send to phone, it worked!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss missy

Jennygt said:


> DUH! I see how to it is right next to send to phone, it worked!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!



YAY! I don't know why it works, I assume making it a tad shorter is what is allowing it to go through. Not sure what files are considered too big, I have sent so many different sizes LOL. Glad it worked!


----------



## DizzyFORDisney

miss missy said:


> read above, you have to delete cookies, its a glitch



I deleted my cookies and I can't access the disney tones again - it worked the first time like someone else said....


----------



## OKW Lover

Hortn said:


> If your phone has bluetooth and it more than likely does, just get one of those bluetooth adapters for the PC, create a short sound clip of any mp3 file at makeownringtone.com and send it to phone. Pretty easy really.



Unfortunately, Verizon cripples the bluetooth features on its phones.  Rumor is that they do this so people are forced to send content (ring tones, pictures, etc) over their network and charge you for it.


----------



## miss missy

update: you have to be signed in DUH!


did they blocK Verizon?? What happened to sending via email??? I don't see the option anymore... I found this but not sure how old it is:



 What’s happening with Verizon
Hey there Verizon users (and anyone else reading this post),

Long time, no talk. I just wanted to give you all an update on what’s happening with Verizon Wireless.

The good news is that we are getting very close to being able to send ringtones directly to Verizon phones again. We’re just waiting for the green light from the folks at Verizon.

The not so good news is that they have restricted the content that their users can access from our catalog (some of you may have noticed). Sorry about that, but don’t worry, if you can’t find what you want, just go to the Make Your Own page and make and send your own custom ringtones to your phone from music you have on your computer. Give it a try, rolling your own is quick and fun.

If you have any questions, please send a note to our support team and someone will get back to you asap.

Later,
Marsha


----------



## Jennygt

This has been an issue for a while,no more email, boo hoo! I guess it is only phone zoo for me now.


----------



## miss missy

Jennygt said:


> This has been an issue for a while,no more email, boo hoo! I guess it is only phone zoo for me now.



I got it to work! You have to be logged in!


----------



## Christine9125

Has anyone gotten a virus from the free ringtone website?  I tried to email the link to my cousin and when she opened it, a message popped up saying it infected her computer


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I've been having a couple issues in the past few days. I'm not sure if it's from this website or what. But I have used it recently and things seem to be messed up on my computer.


----------



## miss missy

Found another site that is free and has awesome ones!

http://www.phonezoo.com

so far no spam or anything!


----------



## Pumbaa_

i am having trouble finding ring tones. can anyone suggest disney tones from Phone zoo? I was hoping to have Illuminations reflections of earth, but can't find it. I leave Friday for the world and would love a new ring tone for the trip!!

i have verizon (boo hiss) so myzer is out  love my verizon, but what a bummer!!

thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Jennygt

It is such a pain with verizon, I have not looked for awhile but I did find a few pay services that had great ringtones, Donald yelling pick up the phone! I can't remember now but if you google disney ringtones it will come up, I have not been able to find a good free site. You can make your own on phonezoo I think so you could upload the Illuminations if you wanted.Good luck and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## miss missy

Pumbaa_ said:


> i am having trouble finding ring tones. can anyone suggest disney tones from Phone zoo? I was hoping to have Illuminations reflections of earth, but can't find it. I leave Friday for the world and would love a new ring tone for the trip!!
> 
> i have verizon (boo hiss) so myzer is out  love my verizon, but what a bummer!!
> 
> thanks for any suggestions!




Myzer does work with verizon, you just have to save it to your computer and email it to yourself.

I have verizon and I did great with phonezoo! just search "disney" and you'll get plenty. I have gotten NO spam! I also dont have to signin or anything


----------



## Torontogal

Has anyone in Canada used this? I have Rogers and not sure if this would work..charges, etc.?


----------



## Jennygt

WhenI try to search myxter for Disney, nothing comes up now. I did find that Verizon is selling disney ringtones for about 2.99 each, perhaps this is the issue with myxter?


----------



## Northern_Julie

Torontogal said:


> Has anyone in Canada used this? I have Rogers and not sure if this would work..charges, etc.?




Worked with Bell and Rogers was on the list of providers.  It comes as a text but I have free texting and then any downloading charges from Rogers (again something already in my plan). Now I have the Tigger song!!


----------



## Torontogal

Northern_Julie said:


> Worked with Bell and Rogers was on the list of providers.  It comes as a text but I have free texting and then any downloading charges from Rogers (again something already in my plan). Now I have the Tigger song!!



Thanks! Going to have to try this now!


----------



## wdw.dreamer

Can anyone help?

I looked and used every keyword I could think of but couldn't find a ringtone for it.

I was looking for the Good Morning Main Street song.  You know the one...."I'm walk'n right down the middle of Main Street USA"


----------



## miss missy

wdw.dreamer said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> I looked and used every keyword I could think of but couldn't find a ringtone for it.
> 
> I was looking for the Good Morning Main Street song.  You know the one...."I'm walk'n right down the middle of Main Street USA"



That song in on my GD's DVD called "DisneyLand Fun" so I just checked and it is named exactly what you just said "I'm walk'n right down the middle of Main Street USA"    Never found it as a ringtone, would love to though!  www.phonezoo.com has a lot of disney... try that


----------



## cheeringmom

Hi guys, have a quick question. Do you get a lot of spam txt messages after you download a free ringtone? My friend's dd did something similar and she always gets bad texts now and that scares me. Thanks in advance. I'd love to find the DCL horn!!!


----------



## miss missy

cheeringmom said:


> Hi guys, have a quick question. Do you get a lot of spam txt messages after you download a free ringtone? My friend's dd did something similar and she always gets bad texts now and that scares me. Thanks in advance. I'd love to find the DCL horn!!!



I have used both sites I mentioned here and not any spam


----------



## djbopper

you can use Myxer too


----------

